# What Do You Do At Maltese Meet-ups?



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to organize a maltese meet-up for my area and was curious about what you do at your meet-ups? Where do you meet? Do you have activities planned? Are refreshments served? Any rules? I'd appreciate any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, my puppy parties probably aren't the typical get togethers. 

First of all, as each person comes in, we all rush out back to get pee pee's and hello's over with!

Then when everyone is there and all peepee'd out, the dogs are still giddy and sniffing each other, they so look forward to getting together! And we gloat over all the cute outfits the dogs are wearing. And hear about anything new we may have gotten for our pups.

Then us girls have a glass of wine and chat chat chat

Then us girls have lunch and wine and chat

Then we offer the pups treats - they usually bring their own treats if the dogs have special needs, etc.

Then we take pictures of each others dogs and try to get a group picture

If it's nice out we take them all out back to run around. I tired out my "doggie bubbles" a few weeks ago - but I think maltese and yorkies don't get into bubbles too much :blush: 

But mostly, the dogs really don't play much (except for two high energy yorkie brothers) 

The get togethers are good for the dogs socialization skills, by the end of the day, even Tinker is walking amongst the visitors....amazing! 

But it's us girls who really enjoy the get-togethers the most! Anyone want to come over for a puppy party? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a maltese meetup group on meetup.com and we meet fairly regularly at the dog park. Mostly we just sit and chat and let the dogs play. We also email a lot, which is nice! 

here is a link to my meetup group
http://maltese.meetup.com/123/

It's a lot of fun, I've met some wonderful people!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Well, my puppy parties probably aren't the typical get togethers.
> 
> First of all, as each person comes in, we all rush out back to get pee pee's and hello's over with!
> 
> ...


HAHA Pat, I sooo wish we lived close by! Hubby is from Franklin Lakes, NJ, but his parents left and are in up state NY and AZ now. Oh well....

I just have a meet up with Julie since nobody else is in Houston. We have had 2, once was short bc I had to get my hair done and the other we just talked, had a glass of fine and some food, and relaxed while the fur babies attempted to play. It was quite fun


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, Joy. I've been reading about others having meet-ups and have been so envious. If you put one together for a Saturday (as long as it isn't April 5th or 12th), I'll certainly try to be there.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh, Joy. I've been reading about others having meet-ups and have been so envious. If you put one together for a Saturday (as long as it isn't April 5th or 12th), I'll certainly try to be there.[/B]


i'll be in louisville again this summer, hopefully we can all meet up!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have fun!!!!! - that all that matters in life! Enjoy everything you do! (I do  )



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497393
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may try to make that Louisville show again also :biggrin: It'll be nice to see you and Lynne again


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about a show in Louisville or the one in Owensboro? It will be nice to see ya'll again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497613
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may try to make that Louisville show again also :biggrin: It'll be nice to see you and Lynne again 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you talking about a show in Louisville or the one in Owensboro? It will be nice to see ya'll again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going to try for the Owensboro show, the Lousville show is in March and I just can't get there with my kids being in school. I doubt I will have Caira finished by then!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497654
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about a show in Louisville or the one in Owensboro? It will be nice to see ya'll again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going to try for the Owensboro show, the Lousville show is in March and I just can't get there with my kids being in school. I doubt I will have Caira finished by then!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woops I meant Owensboro..excuse me. :biggrin: Gotta lay off the Nyquil :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497662
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may try to make that Louisville show again also :biggrin: It'll be nice to see you and Lynne again 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you talking about a show in Louisville or the one in Owensboro? It will be nice to see ya'll again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going to try for the Owensboro show, the Lousville show is in March and I just can't get there with my kids being in school. I doubt I will have Caira finished by then!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woops I meant Owensboro..excuse me. :biggrin: Gotta lay off the Nyquil :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

take another swig and get to feeling better! I will be at the one in Owensboro, for sure, and I'll probably bring Angel with me to that one.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'd like to organize a maltese meet-up for my area and was curious about what you do at your meet-ups? Where do you meet? Do you have activities planned? Are refreshments served? Any rules? I'd appreciate any ideas or suggestions.[/B]


meetup.com is an excellent way to organize a group. Our group hostess is actually a maltese breeder in the area. She rents out a large room at a pet store in a centrally located area to all of us. She sends out invitation notices through meetup.com and everyone RSVPs through that. The meeting is once per month on a Sunday usually from 1-4pm. Everyone pays $5 per household, you can bring guests. I usually pay $10 because I bring my two kids, but I don't have to pay extra, I just do. The hostess puts out a spread of food for the humans and brings toys and lots of pee pads, wipes, paper towels stuff we might need while we are there. I often bring some snack as well, as do other people. There is always a big table of food. People bring treats for the dogs to share. There's always 20-30 malts in attendance. It's a well run group and I really look forward to it. I hope that gave you a few ideas--good luck!!
Edited to add--there is often a "theme" according to the time of year and there has always been a professional photographer there if you want a photo. Otherwise we just sit around and chat while the dogs play. I believe sometimes they have a guest speaker, or dog trainer to give tips, etc. etc. I've only attended 2 so far and the 3rd is this weekend...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497187
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just joined Meet-up.com - but so far I don't think there's anything in our area........
I guess that means it's me... :blink:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you don't have to worry about personality issues that way! lol


----------



## Jenn&Tucker (Nov 24, 2007)

Ohh I've been looking for a Maltese meet up around here! Let me know if you start one yay!


----------

